# Tips for CM7 on the Droid 2..



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys, just figured I'd do a quick post on some tips and tricks I found with CM7 that others may not know about.

*Holding a Notification Power Widget Button*- Holding one of the power widget options in the status bar will take you to more options for that button. For example, holding the wifi button will take you to wifi settings, bluetooth button to bluetooth settings, etc.

*Swiping Away Certain Notifications*- One option I always liked in the Gingerblur ROMS was the ability to clear certain notifications while leaving others. On CyanogenMod, you can hold your you finger on a notification and swipe it left or right to clear it from the notification bar.

*Using the Menu Button to Unlock the Phone*- If you go into Settings-> CyanogenMod settings-> Lockscreen-> Unlock Options, and check menu unlock, you can set it so that when your at the lockscreen you only have to tap the menu button to unlock as opposed to sliding the tab

*Built-In Screen Shots In RevNumber's Newest Nightly*- If you are using nightlies from Rev's site, you can take screenshots by using the built in option (Only available in the newest build) If you hold the power button, there will be a new screenshot option. This may also be available in the official nightlies but I'm not sure. Rev's Nightlies also include 1% battery increments

*Viewing Previews of Pictures Inside an Album*- This feature is available on any AOSP ROM, but I figured I'd post it anyway. If you pinch and zoom your fingers on an album in the gallery, it will flow through a few of the pics and give you little previews of the first couple pictures

*Making the Keyboard Pop-Up by Holding Menu*- One feature of android I love is the ability to hold the menu button and make the keyboard jump up and down. However, CM does not come with this enabled. To re-enable it, go to settings > CM settings > Input > Long press menu settings > and set it to soft keyboard. There are also other options for it if you so choose.

*Showing More Than 8 Most Recently Used Apps*- If you go to settings > CM settings > Input > Long press home settings and select number of recent apps, you can set it to show 12 or 15 apps when holding your home button.

*Hidden Zombie Art Easter Egg*- Not so much a tip as a hidden easter egg. If you go to Settings > About Phone and continuously tap on your android version (2.3.4) a hidden picture will pop up! 

*Enabling Incognito Browsing*- This will let you browse the web without history, cookies, etc. being saved. It will also hide any downloads you made from the downloads app. To do this, open up the browser, hit menu > more and at the very top there will be an incognito option. You could also slide out your keyboard, press the soft menu button with the i button on your keyboard. When in incognito mode, you'll see an eye in the URL bar.

*Quick Reboot From the Keyboard*- This applies to any ROM for the D2, even stock but I'll add it in anyway. If you press Shift+Alt+Del your phone will reboot. Good for when it freezes up and you can't use the power menu.

*Profiles*- CM7 has options for different profiles. Within these profiles you can configure sounds and notifications as well as different app groups. I don't use this feature but it's certainly nice to have

*Volume Toggle + Camera Button Music Controls*- In CyanogenMod settings under input you can set it so when long pressing these buttons, you can control music while your screen is off. Holding the camera button will play or pause, holding the volume up button will move to the next track, and holding the volume down button will go to the beginning of the track, or the previous track. Works with any app that plays music.

*DSP Manager*- The DSPManager comes with CyanogenMod, and allows you to set all different equalizer effects for the speaker, headsets, and Bluetooth devices. This feature works great and really makes a difference listening to music or watching videos from my phone.

*Power Widget Disappear After Applying a Theme?*- Whenever a theme is applied, the notification power widget disappears from the status bar, and you are forced to reboot to get it back. With the app "Notification Restart" you can get it back without a reboot. It's free in the market and can be found HERE

*Quiet Hours*- CM7 comes with the ability to set quiet hours, which can mute notifications and vibration and even dim the LED light. Note- Incoming calls behave as usual. Thanks tnygigles66

*Status Bar Brightness Control*- In Status Bar Tweaks under CyanogenMod Settings, you can set it so that when you slide your finger across the status bar, your brightness will change. Its tricky to get at first but once you understand how to do it, its easy. Credit goes to foxdog, you can see his comment below.

That's it for tonight, but I will be adding more to my list and hopefully it will get stickied! If you have any tips, post them below and I'll add them to the OP!

*Be sure to check out Redflea's auto brightness tutorial HERE as well!*

*CyanogenMod Theme Thread Here*

*NOTE- DO NOT USE THE BOOTSTRAPPER WHEN ON CM7. USE ROM MANAGER OR POWER MENU > REBOOT > RECOVERY. Good idea Redflea*

tb110895


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

I really dig the status bar brightness control feature, you gotta enable it in status bar tweaks. Its kinda touchy, hold on the status bar just enuf to get the pull down to just barely start coming down then slide your finger right or left.


----------



## phrozen087 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice list. I have never used CM before, so quite a few of these were pretty helpful for me.


----------

